# Easy carbo, generic or cheaper equivalent?



## peaches (21 Nov 2012)

Is there a cheaper maybe unbranded type of Easy carbo?  I am finding it effective and want to continue, so want the cheapest way to buy it.


----------



## rebus (21 Nov 2012)

Hi, the cheapest way to do it is to make your own.
Buy from here
http://www.bonnymans.co.uk/products/pro ... uctID=6243
calculator here
http://rota.la/glut/

Disclaimer: I've not personally used this method, but there is quite an in depth thread on the forums here from people who have. Worth a read first. I'm certainly going to give it a go next time i need to re-stock.

Although aqua essentials do their own liquid carbon that works out cheaper than easycarbo/ flourish ETC

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/water-p ... 30e4c507c2

Stu


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Nov 2012)

info here, be sure to read the warnings on this thread its pretty mean stuff.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=22296


----------



## Clifford (21 Nov 2012)

If you don't want to knit your own, and given the chemical involved I can see why, a number of our sponsors offer generic versions.

I'm using the TNC stuff and it works fine.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Nov 2012)

I agree 100% with Clifford. Our sponsors TNC and Aquaessentials offer generic equivalents at much lower prices, much lower complexity, as well as at much lower risk to health.

Cheers,


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Nov 2012)

I use Aqua Essentials 'Neutro Carbon' works a treat and works out cheap if you buy the 2 litre container


----------

